# Bray Wyatt (Husky Harris) is AMAZING!!!



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

He's found the perfect gimmick to fit him, congrats to the guy.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Sending Husky Harris to FCW was a good decision. It's been great to see him grow into his own with the Bray Wyatt character. I just hope that if/when they call him up, they don't change him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Calm down. I wouldn't say he's a better character than Ambrose just because Ambrose hasn't been doing anything lately and Wyatt has been excelling very well. I will say he is one of the best characters FCW has right now and if he doesn't change anything, he should be able to get over with the character.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The Winning One™;11551816 said:


> Calm down. I wouldn't say he's a better character than Ambrose just because Ambrose hasn't been doing anything lately and Wyatt has been excelling very well. I will say he is one of the best characters FCW has right now and if he doesn't change anything, he should be able to get over with the character.


He quoted Glenn "f**king" Danzig, he's now better in my opinion. Definitely more interesting to me, which is saying something because I love everything about Dean Ambrose's character. I still can't believe he quoted Danzig, that shit is insane!

"Motherrr, tell your children not to walk my way, tell your children not to hear my words, what they mean, what they say, Motherrrr"

"And if you want to find HELLLL with meeee"

Just epic..


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He's lucky that he's found a character that's (thus far) entertaining even without any storylines surrounding him, because man, he's gonna be in a directionless WWE midcard for a long time. I don't trust WWE with any of these guys. Watch them immediately change Wyatt's perfect theme, the same way they did Sandow's.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

THANOS said:


> He quoted Glenn "f**king" Danzig, he's now better in my opinion. Definitely more interesting to me, which is saying something because I love everything about Dean Ambrose's character. I still can't believe he quoted Danzig, that shit is insane!
> 
> "Motherrr, tell your children not to walk my way, tell your children not to hear my words, what they mean, what they say, Motherrrr"
> 
> ...


And that's fine. I just said he was one of the top characters in FCW/NXT right now, didn't I? I still like Ambrose over him but he has made this character work into his own and, as I said, if he doesn't change a thing and let's his in ring skills do as much talking as he mic skills, then he'll be a watchful eye to take consideration into.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

That was pretty entertaining, good to see he has this character and not just "Husky Harris", who was basically another Brodus Clay before the dancing.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

It's a huge improvement over "Husky Harris" and I hope he can sustain it. He's already taken it further than I'd have guessed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Does he write his own stuff or is somebody writing it for him? If it's the former the wwe bookers better be hands off once he gets called up and if it's the latter, said writer better be called up with him.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Wasn't anywhere close to the level of Dean Ambrose, sorry. That was okay. Kind of got a drunk uncle vibe at some parts. Really nothing special.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

He doesn't wear trunks.
He has a good gimmick. 

He doesn't fit in the WWE of today


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I loved the music behind the promo, really set a crazy kind of mood with him rambling over the top of it.

I've only just started watching FCW but certainly from this weeks episode Bray Wyatt seems like one of, if not the, most interesting character on the roster. It really is a massive step up from his Husky Harris character when he was called up to the main roster, I actually didn't mind him then, but this new character direction seems perfect for him. Is he better than what we've seen of Dean Ambrose so far? I wouldn't say so, but there is always time for this to change in the future. I'm really looking forward to seeing what he can do and it will be interesting to see if this new character of his sticks if he's called back up to the main roster.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

That was actually pretty good. I liked it.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Very, very good character and great promo's from this guy, I hope he continues this if/when he gets onto the WWE roster.

Also, WHEN WILL SOMEONE RELEASE HIS DAMN THEME? It's so hypnotic.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Apex said:


> Also, WHEN WILL SOMEONE RELEASE HIS DAMN THEME? It's so hypnotic.


There's just something about it that makes it amazing, they definitely need to release it soon.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Poor Dr. Lucha.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I understand and respect the right to an opinion, but I just can't fathom how anyone could not be wowed by his immersion into this character. I think he's doing just fantastic and the fact that he's quoted lyrics from an amazing punk rock song writer is great to see, as I like his blend of the "max cady" gimmick and hypnotic punk rock lyrics.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I appreciate his commitment to the character and he's doing a very good job with it but it's just too gimmicky for my personal taste.


----------



## Brisbayne (Jun 28, 2011)

The character is amazing and he's doing a very fine job. It just shows that somewhere within the behemoth that is WWE, someone ist still capable of creating good gimmicks.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Huge fan of Bray/Husky, liked him since I first saw him on NXT. This character has me totally marking the fuck out, but I feel pessimistic for it's future if he gets called to Raw or SD. I just can't quite see where he'd fit in. Is he face or heel? If he's a heel I can see him having the problem that plagues a lot of modern day heels, they're too entertaining to boo and then they get a face turn and turn into cheesey bastards.

Any way, I hope the very best for him.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Great character. Wasn't watching when he was 'Husky Harris' but this guy looks immense. 

Problem is, if he gets called up he's just going to get thrown into squash matches like these on FCW and i'm so sick of them. He doesn't need them, just put him into a storyline straight away. 

Another problem I see happening is Cole laughing during his promo's, rather than putting him over as a serious threat. This will probably happen to Ambrose too.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

DaftFox said:


> Great character. Wasn't watching when he was 'Husky Harris' but this guy looks immense.


Immense is the exact word I that came to my mind while watching this.


----------



## VoiceOfTheVoiceles (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah that was pretty good, he's really doing a good job with this new character and it stands out. I think Ambrose is better and I just enjoy his style more, but that's not taking anything away from Bray because Ambrose is awesome and I'm a big fan!


----------



## davisxp (Sep 18, 2011)

Why this guy isn't in the main roster yet!?


----------



## Ikte (Mar 2, 2010)

Always liked him since I saw him on NXT, but the Bray Wyatt character is great. Really entertaining to me.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree, he is awesome.


----------



## X-bailey (Sep 28, 2009)

Amazing promo at start there, gimick is alot better than when he was at NXT, I just hope creative don't limit his promos when he does get the push to Raw/Smackdown, need to let some of these guys who can cut a promo have free reign.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

He's certainly entertaining but saying he has a better character than Ambrose is crazy.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Kazzenn said:


> He's certainly entertaining but saying he has a better character than Ambrose is crazy.


The key words in my OP were "in my opinion", which hopefully doesn't imply the statement as being factual. To be honest when I said that, I was just pumped because he quoted Glenn Danzig twice, so I don't really think he's surpassed Ambrose, but I do think he belongs in the same league as him after that promo.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Fair enough. He's certainly in the same league as him and maybe 6 months to a year from now he could be a better character than Ambrose.

One thing that will hurt him though is his physique. While his character limits the need for a good physique it still hinders him a bit.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Kazzenn said:


> Fair enough. He's certainly in the same league as him and maybe 6 months to a year from now he could be a better character than Ambrose.
> 
> One thing that will hurt him though is his physique. *While his character limits the need for a good physique it still hinders him a bit.*


I agree with this, but I think with his current character there are only two looks he can go with to fit the role. He either has to be a massive muscular beast which would let him walk the talk, and be successful, or keep his current massive/fat look because it can work as Louisiana freakish hick strength. 

One thing he should NOT do, is lose weight, because then he would most certainly need a manager, in Vinny Mac's eyes, which would ruin the in-ring "wrecking ball" persona he's adopted so far.


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh yeah he should definitely not go skinny. He should tone up a bit is all.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

I like Bray Wyatt but can't understand all the love for Jon Moxley


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WeAreTheFallen said:


> I like Bray Wyatt but can't understand all the love for Jon Moxley


I think the #1 reason is because he "cares" so much about being the best and being controversial at any costs. The guy loves to rock the boat and poke rattlesnakes and it shows. He doesn't care what people think about him, and seems like he won't compromise himself for anyone or anything.

The guy is deadset on making EVERY feud he's ever in, no matter how minor, "interesting" as seen in his one-off match with Alex Riley last year. He's come from the streets, literally, where he was homeless because his mother and father were either arrested or druggies, and he's overcome all of that to get here, and that passion shows in his promos and presence.

People like him so much because he tries harder then everyone else to be interesting and unforgettable.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

THANOS said:


> I think the #1 reason is because he "cares" so much about being the best and being controversial at any costs. The guy loves to rock the boat and poke rattlesnakes and it shows. He doesn't care what people think about him, and seems like he won't compromise himself for anyone or anything.
> 
> The guy is deadset on making EVERY feud he's ever in, no matter how minor, "interesting" as seen in his one-off match with Alex Riley last year. He's come from the streets, literally, where he was homeless because his mother and father were either arrested or druggies, and he's overcome all of that to get here, and that passion shows in his promos and presence.
> 
> People like him so much because he tries harder then everyone else to be interesting and unforgettable.


I've rather had Gargano signed then Moxley, imho. Moxley just bores the piss out of me and that's not an easy thing to do to be honest.


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

This is Bray Wyatt's theme song
http://markcrozer.bandcamp.com/track/broken-out-in-love

Broken out in Love by Mark Crozer and the Rels from their album Relics.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bray NEEDS to have that song as his entrance on NXT/main roster. Lyrics don't fit really (as far as I can hear) but it's the melody and voice of the singer - it's perfect for him.


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bray NEEDS to have that song as his entrance on NXT/main roster. Lyrics don't fit really (as far as I can hear) but it's the melody and voice of the singer - it's perfect for him.


The start part is perfect and sets the mood for his character and that is all that is needed imo...maybe extend that part like they did for Edge's Metallingus theme...


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

OneofUS said:


> This is Bray Wyatt's theme song
> http://markcrozer.bandcamp.com/track/broken-out-in-love
> 
> Broken out in Love by Mark Crozer and the Rels from their album Relics.


Oh dear god, YES.


----------



## keith133 (Jun 15, 2012)

Kazzenn said:


> Oh yeah he should definitely not go skinny. He should tone up a bit is all.


he definatley should wear a shirt or singlet those angel wing tattoos on his back are horrible


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a perfect theme. Everything about this guy is just full of potential.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Does he write his own stuff or is *somebody writing it for him*? If it's the former the wwe bookers better be hands off once he gets called up and if it's the latter, said writer better be called up with him.


If someone is that creative* in* Creative, they need to promote them to the main roster ASAP.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I LOVE this guy and his gimmick; really interested to see more of him on the new NXT. Talking of which, the first episode of the new NXT is now online and Bray Wyatt has a vignette which is really awesome. Starts at 2:40 on this video:


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

It was probably my favorite Wyatt promo yet. He does play a fantastic character at the moment, and I'm no longer concerned about his ability to perform the character long term.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

TheSupremeForce said:


> It was probably my favorite Wyatt promo yet. He does play a fantastic character at the moment, and I'm no longer concerned about his ability to perform the character long term.


and since he's on a WWE show, I guess that eliminates the worry that WWE may be too afraid to put a gimmick like that on their shows.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This vignette should be airing for RAW not NXT!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

That new nxt promo of his is so awesome. 
I'm totally diggin it.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

WeAreTheFallen said:


> I've rather had Gargano signed then Moxley, imho. Moxley just bores the piss out of me and that's not an easy thing to do to be honest.


says the guy who has rebecca black as his avatar


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes! A character i can get with instead of this Dean Ambrose guy!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bray Wyatt is gonna kill it. He needs to be on RAW or Smackdown.


----------



## peety14 (Apr 26, 2006)

I always liked husky harris. I voted for him when he was on NXT even tho i dont think the voting was real. I like his new character but i dont see it working in a big arena with bright lights (wwe main roster).


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

He needs to carry a sawed-off shotgun to the ring to really put the finishing touches on his gimmick.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Bray Wyatt (Husky Harris) and Ambrose alot different...Bray Wyatt kind of psycho maniac a killer and Ambrose more of Joker-Jake the snake-Sting king of character. 

finally Husky Harris found new character that fit him well and i hope he write his own stuff and doing his own work can't depend of fucking writers...


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

An improvement on Husky Harris and a HUGE improvement on "Axel Mulligan"

Congrats to the guy. Like I said in the other thread, the first episode of the new NXT has got me excited for all the talent they have in FCW.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

He reminds me of a ECW Mick Foley


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

THANOS said:


> This vignette should be airing for RAW not NXT!


His character reminds me of a sick perverted psycho who kidnaps women. Yeah I know strange but that video gave me that sort of impression. Have an angle on TV where the Divas are disappearing each week lol. Ambrose is also a psycho guy, but I feel like Bray Wyatt would do more harm to a victim lol. He definitely needs a signature weapon.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes. We just found Kane's replacement. 
This guy is going to be great. 

But the new NXT only sucks for the mer fact that we won't be seeing those new talents on the main roster for a long time. 
Still waiting for the hilarity of Bateman and Curtis who could have been a modern day Edge and Christian.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

I liked this. He was repacked succesfully.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

This guy is reminiscent of an Attitude Era character.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah Bray Wyatt is like a combo of the Husky Harris/Axel Mulligan gimmicks added with some Cape Fear.

And yeah he's more of a serial killer psycho, while Ambrose is more of The Joker, crazy but truth to his craziness.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not into his gimmick as most of you are but his vignette on NXT was crazy good.


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

Reminds me of Waylon Mercy from the early 90's. Another Cape Fear type wrestler.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

yes, Bray Wyatt in cape fear return seek revenge on Orton...


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

Warrior said:


> This guy is reminiscent of an Attitude Era character.


That's because he's Mankind. Strip Foley's character away from the mask and boiler room gimmick and you have a tormented character that had a terrible childhood. 

Its pretty much the same for Bray Wyatt: A more realistic Mankind. Pretty much a serial killer. Very dark stuff...

Its odd that a lot of these new wrestlers coming out are having such dark characters. Its refreshing when today all the villains seem so cookie-cutter in their motivations, but odd at the same time (unless the rumors about changes in the WWE after the 1000 episode are true). 

As a villain, I could see him similar to a psychotic Punk when he did the whole Straight Edge thing. 

As a hero, I just think Mankind: Completely insane, but cool at the same time. 

The most recent morally ambiguous villain in the WWE is Rtruth. Very dark too, driven mad due to his son adoring Cena to the point of forgetting about his father. Too bad they brushed that away like a bad cloth in 2 seconds, but anyway it was cool while it lasted...

But that has to be the most perfect promo I have ever seen...and the guy seems to come up with more rambolic goodness every new match, so he's obviously got this thing thought out.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

hes going to be big one day in the wwe,guarantee it


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

THA_WRESTER said:


> hes going to be big one day in the wwe,guarantee it


Not sure about that. Too gimmicky to be a main-eventer full time.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Tony Tornado said:


> Not sure about that. Too gimmicky to be a main-eventer full time.


Gimmicks like this usually get toned down after a while anyways. So if it's meant to be, it's meant to be.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

someone mention Cap Fear...i can see him more of like Cap Fear-a psychopath-crazy lunatics could go around killing everyone walking in the street but with Mankind is different more of dark character. Dean Ambrose vs Undertaker will fit well because of his character similar to Sting-Mankind-Jake the snake.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

It's funny that some of you see him as a serial killer type of character. I see him more as a cult leader, but not like Punk's SES control through fear, I see him more of the type that brainwashes people with his charismatic words. "Good things come tothose who believe in Bray Wyatt" kind of goes with that IMO


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

I like his gimmick but His promo was sorta wack but I felt it could have been alot better...mentioning the boogeyman and kids I wouldnt blame Bray Wyatt(Husky) for it because It felt like the PG rating was holding it back..


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Holy fuck! I can't wait for his debut, his vignette that ran on NXT was literally one of the best superstar debut vignettes I've ever seen.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I don't normally get too excited about anyone's WWE character before they have to make it work on Raw or Smackdown but my god, I loved this guy's vignette! Him, the video production...hell, even the music is awesome. Everything I've seen and heard of him on the mic as Bray Wyatt has been gold. I have no clue if it's even possible to take something this great and slot it in between Dancing Brodus and Squashing Ryback but I hope they try.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

That vignette was just perfect. 
Bray Wyatt is one of the best gimmicks in a *long* time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Never thought Husky fuckin' Harris could find a gimmick that works, but holy shit that was some good stuff. I'm looking forward to his debut now.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I've always been a fan of Husky so I'm glad he's getting an actual character.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

This guy is amazing. Can't until he debuts.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Good things come to those who follow Bray Wyatt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I was watching NXT earlier and saw his vignette. Genuinely awesome stuff. I've always been a fan of Husky, from when he was on NXT Season 2 to his time in New Nexus. I was disappointed when he was taken off TV and I never really continue to follow his work in FCW because I don't watch the show, but I've seen little bits of his new character from what people have posted on here and I've heard good things about him so far. As others have said, it's great he's found a character/gimmick that works for him, but more importantly, he actually has a character. There's so many bland talents these days that have no character or direction, Husky, or Bray Wyatt as he now goes as, could really take advantage of this if he was called up now. It's the same reason why Sandow's so popular right now and a guy like Antonio Cesaro can't get on TV. It's because Sandow has a unique, interesting, engaging character that people can really get into, and I believe Husky's new character with have the exact same effect on people. On another note, from that vignette it appears he's lost a good deal of weight. Good on him. He's not really ''Husky'' anymore.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Glad to see a lot Bray Wyatt supporters, he's debuting next week right?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

He's great but I don't like the name.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Usually I don't post in this part of the forum because gimmicks & names are changed when they are brought to TV but I watched the videos provided and yeah........I'm a mark. Dude is awesome. Got the accent down and everything. 

The name sucks but its a good gimmick.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

peowulf said:


> He's great but I don't like the name.


I don't mind it too much, but with his characters accent, it sounds like how a southerner would say Barry White. I'm surprised it's not Barry after Barry Winham seeing how they love doing that.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Pray for Bray.
Riot for Wyatt.

Perfect.


----------



## NoPainNoGain (Jun 23, 2012)

Amazing character. I think something like this would've had potential to go straight to Raw or Smackdown instead of having to go through NXT but I guess its just to make sure he gets better in the ring and on the mic


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

NoPainNoGain said:


> Amazing character. I think something like this would've had potential to go straight to Raw or Smackdown instead of having to go through NXT but I guess its just to make sure he gets better in the ring and on the mic


I don't expect a lot of these guys to start going to the main roster until the fall. 
Which is fine. WWE will be busy with both the 1000th Episode and Summerslam.

Post Summerslam the rosters should be refreshed especially with all of the injuries, suspensions running out.


----------



## wwetakerrocks (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope they bring him to the main roster later this year when the summer is over. All the focus during the summer will be on Lesnar and HHH. Bring him in during the fall around Hell in a Cell.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone have another link to that promo?


----------



## TheRevolver (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, very impressed and very excited to see more of him. Love the character this batch of FCW/NXT guys really has me impressed and anticipating several main roster call ups


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's an impressive character. It's Waylon Mercy in 2012 with a dash of Jake Roberts mannerisms on the top. 

The problem is, and one which nobody will admit, is that this gimmick will not excel in the WWE (RAW/SD). I would love for it to be true and that Husky does go far with a gimmick that will garner him midcard success but I don't see it happening. Especially with the recent debuts. Hell, they aren't doing shit with Cesaro and Tensai is being buried so far down the card. Brodus is being fed to Show while still not being in no real feud. Sandow and Ryback are the only midcard prospects that have been built well (even if I still don't buy Ryback but Sandow is epic). Ambrose is coming soon as well, which will be the big prospect of 2012 in terms of talent. I don't see a place for Wyatt just yet in the main shows and if he does debut too soon, his character will be killed off. Guarantee you that.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Got to watch Bray beat up Riley in the dark match last night. Good times. He got a lot of heat, even if most of the people had no idea who he was.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's last night's NXT vignette!


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Bray Wyatt is awesome, just saw a bunch of his stuff. Get him on my TV! Please, please let him keep this theme song. His gimmick reminds me of the villain in Silence of the Lambs for some reason.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Jammy said:


> Bray Wyatt is awesome, just saw a bunch of his stuff. Get him on my TV! Please, please let him keep this theme song. His gimmick reminds me of the villain in Silence of the Lambs for some reason.


Does it remind you of this guy as well?






It should


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

:gun:


The Winning One™ said:


> It's an impressive character. It's Waylon Mercy in 2012 with a dash of Jake Roberts mannerisms on the top.
> 
> The problem is, and one which nobody will admit, is that this gimmick will not excel in the WWE (RAW/SD). I would love for it to be true and that Husky does go far with a gimmick that will garner him midcard success but I don't see it happening. Especially with the recent debuts. Hell, they aren't doing shit with Cesaro and Tensai is being buried so far down the card. Brodus is being fed to Show while still not being in no real feud. Sandow and Ryback are the only midcard prospects that have been built well (even if I still don't buy Ryback but Sandow is epic). Ambrose is coming soon as well, which will be the big prospect of 2012 in terms of talent. I don't see a place for Wyatt just yet in the main shows and if he does debut too soon, his character will be killed off. Guarantee you that.


Which is exactly the reason he needs to be on NXT for a while. Build him good on the C show, so he'll do good once Sandow and Ambrose is on RAW. Then move Wyatt up to SD.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

The character, and the entrance theme are amazing, yes. However, I feel like his look is way to much of a rip off, and it's hardly original. He has the act down, but I think he needs to keep his old look as Husky Harris while in NXT. The white pants, white boots, and those cheap Charlie Sheen shirts are awful. It's to much of a reminder of Waylon Mercy. Scrap the look, and keep everything else.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

truk83 said:


> The character, and the entrance theme are amazing, yes. However, I feel like his look is way to much of a rip off, and it's hardly original. He has the act down, but I think he needs to keep his old look as Husky Harris while in NXT. The white pants, white boots, and those cheap Charlie Sheen shirts are awful. It's to much of a reminder of Waylon Mercy. Scrap the look, and keep everything else.


Disagree completely tbh. His look is perfect for his gimmick but he could go with a better ring attire, but the entrance attire is fine IMO. Also, his character is much more Max Cady then Waylon Mercy. Hes better than Waylon Mercy in every way imaginable.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Here's last night's NXT vignette!


This definately proves my cult leader like character theory to be very accurate. 



floyd2386 said:


> It's funny that some of you see him as a serial killer type of character. I see him more as a cult leader, but not like Punk's SES control through fear, I see him more of the type that brainwashes people with his charismatic words. "Good things come tothose who believe in Bray Wyatt" kind of goes with that IMO


God that promo was amazing!

I'd also like to add that this character is very very loosely based on Max Cady, the similarities really end with the clothes, accent and his first promo. Well, I haven't seen the original in ages, but people are comparing him more to Deniro and I'm damn familiar with his version.


----------



## keith133 (Jun 15, 2012)

wow i think his second nxt promo is better than the first one the only thing holding him back is his ring gear imo


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Crazy to think he's only recently turned 25. So talented already and he's still one of the youngest guys employed by WWE.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Apparently he got injured last night. Hope is nothing serious.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Apparently he got injured last night. Hope is nothing serious.


Speculated as a shoulder injury.



> * The main event saw FCW 15 Champion Brad Maddox defend against Bray Wyatt (Husky Harris) and Leo Kruger. Wyatt went down early in the match injured. The match ended quickly after some confusion and Wyatt was taken to the back. The show ended abruptly. Spyke added that it looked like a shoulder injury or dislocation.


 - Source: NoDQ

Not good, but it could be much worse. I'd say 4-6 weeks at best.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

luke harper was in that vignette btw


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Get well soon, Bray Wyatt. Injury is a shame.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Damn he's 25. Has 15 years with the WWE, if he keeps this up.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

NXT is so awesome now! I wish it was back on TV


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Glad he isn't taking his shirt off anymore.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Can anybody give me a link to his first vignette/promo (the monster one)? Can't find it on youtube anymore and the links earlier in the thread are dead. Thanks.


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6-d0VvFZ_0&feature=player_embedded

@25:50


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

He still doesn't wow me, but this is a VAST improvement over him as Husky Harris. If he keeps improving at this rate then he'll be ready for the main roster soon and will excel. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amazing gimmick. I look forward to seeing him on NXT and eventually to Raw. I just hope that they don't do a bunch of squash matches and will throw him in a storyline quickly.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wyatt's newest vignette from the new NXT


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Really happy that Eli Cottonwood has been replaced with Brodie Lee. He looks terrifying.
Can't wait for next week now.

Err, how serious is a torn pectoral muscle? He says he won't miss an episode of NXT but is that because they've filmed a few already?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Brodie Lee is perfect for this role. (atleast if he's like a silent bodyguard type of guy). He looks like he belongs in those southern woods and really makes Bray Wyatt's gimmick look alot better.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Another great promo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DaftFox said:


> Really happy that Eli Cottonwood has been replaced with Brodie Lee. He looks terrifying.
> Can't wait for next week now.
> 
> Err, how serious is a torn pectoral muscle? He says he won't miss an episode of NXT but is that because they've filmed a few already?


Cena had a torn pectoral muscle and he was out for 4 months, but Cena tends to do everything, including training harder than any other person, so for Husky, who knows how long he'll be out. Him claiming he won't miss an episode of NXT is probably because he'll just be cutting promos, which for a gimmick like this, a Waylon Mercy meets cult leader gimmick, I guess is what you'd call it, promos are an integral part of the character and he's a type of character that can get away with just talking for a few months, and it'll only enhance his character and get him more over for when he does get back in the ring. Of course, there might be degrees of torn pectoral muscles, I'm not a doctor, so I don't know, but it could be a far less serious one than the one Cena had. Hopefully it is.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cena had a torn pectoral muscle and he was out for 4 months, but Cena tends to do everything, including training harder than any other person, so for Husky, who knows how long he'll be out. Him claiming he won't miss an episode of NXT is probably because he'll just be cutting promos, which for a gimmick like this, a Waylon Mercy meets cult leader gimmick, I guess is what you'd call it, promos are an integral part of the character and he's a type of character that can get away with just talking for a few months, and it'll only enhance his character and get him more over for when he does get back in the ring. Of course, there might be degrees of torn pectoral muscles, I'm not a doctor, so I don't know, but it could be a far less serious one than the one Cena had. Hopefully it is.


Thanks for the reply. It's not his in ring ability that i'm most interested in anyway so if he still makes appearances then i'll be happy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, I agree, although I do think the limp body waltz is gold, lol.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Like The imp said it depends on the person... Chavo tore his and he was gone for longer than 4 months...

Edit... He actually tore his biceps so disregard...

Hope he can recover as Soon as possible, but I do agree this means more promos and that's a good thing...


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Wyatt's newest vignette from the new NXT


Sweet Jesus that is to good for NXT. This guy right here could be the face of a new era.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

llamadux said:


> Sweet Jesus that is to good for NXT. This guy right here could be the face of a new era.


He's 25, could be a in WWE for 15 years.

Ambrose-Wyatt feud would be good.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Wyatt's newest vignette from the new NXT


Watched that earlier. Awesome stuff. I'm really into this character and I can't wait for him to debut. It's shame about his recent injury, but as Tyrion says he could just cut promos until he heals up and it suits his cult-like leader character. Him cutting promos for weeks would also establish him with the audience so when he finally does make his in-ring debut, people will actually care.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's too good not to be put on a bigger platform but I fear how that bigger platform will treat him once he's there. His gimmick is so unfuckwithable that I wish he can debut on NXT and simply stay there. This version of NXT should simply be called Real Talent.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

His newest appearance on NXT!


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

Amber B said:


> He's too good not to be put on a bigger platform but I fear how that bigger platform will treat him once he's there. His gimmick is so unfuckwithable that I wish he can debut on NXT and simply stay there. This version of NXT should simply be called Real Talent.


This. I fear that once he's on RAW or SD! they'll fuck everything up. This guy has gotten way to good and knowing WWE they'll probably render him to the point that no one cares anymore. Hate to be so pessimistic (sp?), but WWE in recent times hasn't gave me any reason not to.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Bray Wyatt. Man I am in love with this guy now. 1. He can sing with the whole Time Is On My Side, which is a nice touch to his promos, and I love the Southern Accent and he just plays his character well. He's really like a Southern Preacher, that's psycho.And his stories of his life, are interesting.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Thing with Bray Wyatt is he's such a dominant talker as well as a dominant wrestler that they'd probably bring him in and have him squash people like they have been doing with Ryback, Tensai, Clay etc. Which is sad!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Thing with Bray Wyatt is he's such a dominant talker as well as a dominant wrestler that they'd probably bring him in and have him squash people like they have been doing with Ryback, Tensai, Clay etc. Which is sad!


Yes but unlike with those three he could make it work, and make it incredibly entertaining and fresh.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Yes but unlike with those three he could make it work, and make it incredibly entertaining and fresh.


Most definitely. But this is the WWE we are talking about :lol


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That was the best squash match I've ever seen, does that even happen? Wyatt is that good.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

What a shame it is that he had got injured right when he debuted. I hope WWE will give him a push when he comes back and let him keep this gimmick.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

I am shocked that this is Husky Harris. It's like he was reborn into a wrestling god.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Better than Dean Ambrose? Okay, I agree, but is that supposed to be something special? Caught myself up on where the character is going and it's pretty damn outstanding. Waylon Mercy-esque, which is a good thing. Good for Husky. Though I will miss Barrett saying HUSKY with that awesome accent.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Better than Dean Ambrose? Okay, I agree, but is that supposed to be something special? Caught myself up on where the character is going and it's pretty damn outstanding. Waylon Mercy-esque, which is a good thing. Good for Husky. Though I will miss Barrett saying HUSKY with that awesome accent.


Actually like him, more than Dean Ambrose, If it wasn't because Ambrose has way more experience, I would say he might be better.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

His theme actually sounds like one that'd be perfect for a UFC intro. Lights all out, and only lights you see are ones on the guy walking down to the ring.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

THANOS said:


> His newest appearance on NXT!


Ugh, just noticed how they mentioned he was an amateur wrestler and a 3rd gen Superstar. Kind of ruins his mystique IMO.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Amazing debut looking forward to his future promos and matches still can't believe this is husky Harris though it's an amazing improvement indeed


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

floyd2386 said:


> Ugh, just noticed how they mentioned he was an amateur wrestler and a 3rd gen Superstar. Kind of ruins his mystique IMO.


Agreed, it was a huge botch on the commentators' part IMO. I like the fact that Regal gives background information and inside knowledge on all the wrestlers, but he needs to learn to tone it down when necessary. And Saxton is a rookie at play-by-play, the 'third generation' comment was probably just blurted out without even thinking. I'm pretty sure they won't be so stupid when Wyatt comes to the main roster.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

x78 said:


> Agreed, it was a huge botch on the commentators' part IMO. I like the fact that Regal gives background information and inside knowledge on all the wrestlers, but he needs to learn to tone it down when necessary. And Saxton is a rookie at play-by-play, the 'third generation' comment was probably just blurted out without even thinking. I'm pretty sure they won't be so stupid when Wyatt comes to the main roster.


Agreed. 1. Bray Wyatt said he killed his dad by burning the boat so that would mean IRS is dead, and 2. He also said he was pulled out of school, meaning he couldn't have been an amateur wrestler.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Quite excited to see him make it to the main roster in 2013 (which is what I foresee happening, particularly now with this injury sidelining him for a few months).


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

He needs to get the hell off NXT and on RAW. I'm loving the new NXT btw, but I think they feaure too much WWE susperstars. More Rollins, Ambrose and Paige please. Oh well, at least we get Raquel Diaz next week.

And I'm I the only one who likes/appreciates the low production? It gives the show a more gritty feel. Oh and the commentary is superb IMO. I like Jim Ross overselling the shit out of everything as much as the next guy but the calmness of Regal gives it that World of Sport feel to it that I like.


----------



## vokildir (Dec 19, 2007)

Just watched his NXT debut. Brilliant.


----------



## The Cult (Jul 21, 2012)

Can't wait for him to return from injury!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Great Gimmick but I fear its to 'dark' for modern day WWE.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Great Gimmick but I fear its to 'dark' for modern day WWE.


It is, How long before they turn him face and have him start singing trucker tunes.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

All I have to say is AWESOME.

I didn't know what all the hype was about him but I watched a few of his matches from FCW and his debut on NXT, and man this guy is brilliant.

My only worry is that when he returns wwe will tone down his gimmick which will mess him up.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Never watched NXT but just watching these vignettes and promos for Bray Wyatt is making me want to go and download all the shows from this season so far.

I know it's early days, but does anybody else get an Undertaker vibe from this guy's character? I don't mean the things he's saying or doing, but just the general darker tone and mystique surrounding it?


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

Imagine a Bryan-Wyatt feud right after the spring of '13, into the summer. Two guys who have no problem telling a story both inside the ring and outside.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

if only more wrestlers in wwe found a gimmick that suited them best like harris has congrats to the guy


----------

